# Fremont Ohio Winter Show



## The Blue Barred Loft (Oct 1, 2015)

Does anyone know if the show is on for January 2016 still? I can't seem to find any up-to-date information on who to contact about it. It isn't on the NPA 2016 show listings so I'm assuming it's cancelled but on the Sandusky County website it says it's on January 9th still. Is anyone here in the Fremont Ohio Club who knows for sure before I make the drive up there.


----------



## The Blue Barred Loft (Oct 1, 2015)

If anyone else was wondering if the show is still on I spoke to Jim Feasel and he said it is cancelled.


----------

